# Разное > Толкучка >  куплю разное

## Роман РА

Куплю в Митино, не дорого
б/у не предлагать!
сетевой фильтр ФПБМ-3  3шт
датчики тахометра ДТ-5М   100шт
лампа ДКСМБ-35  50шт
год, з/уп, паспорт, миним. цена?

----------

